# Best Eheim for a 60P?



## Chris Stokes (6 Feb 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm in the process of gathering all the equipment to set up my 60P and was wondering what people are running on theirs and what people think would be the ideal filter in terms of turnover and filter media capacity. 

Eheim is my favourite manufacturer. I was thinking about either a Professional 3 or 4 350. I think they put out over 1000 lph, which once you factor media and head drop should be just over the 10x turnover required for the 65 litre tank. Not fussed by thermofilters. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Madhav (7 Feb 2017)

I used pro3 350 earlier on a similar tank, with great success. No dead spots. I used classic 250 earlier to Pro3 but once the plants took over the tank, algae start to enjoy dead spots, then I replaced classic with Pro3. If you start with Pro3 with no plants you may feel the flow is a bit too much. But I recommend pro3  350

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (7 Feb 2017)

That's confusing...

I'll always thought that the recommendation was 10x the tank volume without filter media..?


----------



## Madhav (8 Feb 2017)

Cor said:


> That's confusing...
> 
> I'll always thought that the recommendation was 10x the tank volume without filter media..?



Thats true, I too thought pro3 1050lph is overwhelming for a 2ft tank so I bought a classic 250, supplied rainbar is too short and could cover half the tank length only. first 2 months fine with it until all the plants start to grow,
when all the plants reached surface you will see a significant drop in circulation. 
so I DIY a rainbar, full length and upgraded to Pro3


----------



## alto (8 Feb 2017)

I have an Eheim Pro3 250 on a 60cm x 45cm x 53cm (tall) tank - seems to do fine but I don't use a lot of hardscape
 (I like water for my fish  )

I have an Eheim Pro4 350 on a 90cm x 45m x 53cm (tall) tank - again seems fine but same as above, not a lot of hardscape

I was sceptical about the Pro 4 vs  Pro 3 series but I'm a convert now  
Get the current 4 series, it really does have some nice features & same price (in my area)

Note classic series has different motor/pump - I picked up some great deal classics for small tanks but they don't have the same "push" against back pressure


----------



## limz_777 (8 Feb 2017)

for classic , i suggest 2215 or 2217


----------



## Chris Stokes (9 Feb 2017)

Many thanks for the replies.

Think I'll end up with a 350 of some description. Its got variable flow controls anyway, so if its too much I can always turn it down


----------

